# What to charge to clean a reel?



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

For those of you who offer reel cleaning and repair service what is a fair rate to charge? I realize certain reels may be more difficult and the degree of service may vary. Basic cleaning charge?

For the average bait cast reel how long does it normally take to clean start to finish - assuming a thorough job is done?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

From what I've seen on here $25-$35 to clean it.

For me to do a complete tear down (no cleaning, just taking everything apart, cleaning varies from my reel to reel depending on how dirty it is or why I'm tearing it apart) less than 30 min. I'd bet the pros can probably do a tear down and rebuild in under an hour if the parts aren't rusted or corroded. Just remove old grease and apply new grease.

I had a bearing stuck on my main gear in my Stradic 4000FG. That required 30 min soak (I don't have a US cleaner).


----------



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello. The first rule of commerce, is charge right up to what people will pay. The business school's phrase is charge what the market will bear.

This will vary region to region. Reels get fixed for less in some places than others. In Alberta, the oil capital of Canada, reels are repaired for 35.00 on up. In the Maritimes, east coast, 24.95. Here in BC, anywhere from 20.00 on up to 50, depending on which reel.

In America, shops charge anywhere from 19.99, on up to 50 something, depending on what reel, and what region. 

A web search using 'reel repair' will load shops all across the continent. You can eyeball their rate structures, and see where you would fit in.

If you are going to start up, you may be in direct competition with someone else around town, so you need to be better, or charge less, and still be better. 

If there's no-one else available where you live, you have a cash/time advantage right off the top: no ship fees in or out, and quick turnaround.

In small towns, overnight delivery is a fantasy. 2-3 post days each way and bench time is the norm. (I can flip a reel in hours most times, not 6 days in the postal system)

Hope this helps, and things work out well for you.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Pretty much what others have said here. I charge $20 on spinners, $25 on round baitcasters (IE Abu, Calcuttas, etc) and $35 on Low profile baitcasters( IE Revos, Curados, etc) It takes me normally around 3 to 3.5hrs per reel. I dont do any reel differently. IWO, I dont charge for just a general cleaning vs supertuning. I brake every reel down to frame, clean each piece by hand removing every bit of grime and dirt. all Brass pieces are polished to a mirror finish, and do any upgrades the customer wants. It takes me a longer period of time to work on the reels due to the detailed nature, but my OCD wont let me do ti any other way. LOL If you're just looking to break down the reel, clean it without polishing anything and put it back together and relube, then you're looking around an hour to hour and a half... Dip


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

Dipsay said:


> Pretty much what others have said here. I charge $20 on spinners, $25 on round baitcasters (IE Abu, Calcuttas, etc) and $35 on Low profile baitcasters( IE Revos, Curados, etc) It takes me normally around 3 to 3.5hrs per reel. I dont do any reel differently. IWO, I dont charge for just a general cleaning vs supertuning. I brake every reel down to frame, clean each piece by hand removing every bit of grime and dirt. all Brass pieces are polished to a mirror finish, and do any upgrades the customer wants. It takes me a longer period of time to work on the reels due to the detailed nature, but my OCD wont let me do ti any other way. LOL If you're just looking to break down the reel, clean it without polishing anything and put it back together and relube, then you're looking around an hour to hour and a half... Dip


Thanks! I am not looking to go into business full blown - just some extra work that I enjoy. Most of what I have been doing are Curados (variuos models) and Citicas - so far. I have been pretty thorough in the cleaning and improving with each reel. I have invested in a US Cleaner, tools, supplies, oils, greases, and various other items to support the new addiction.

Every reel I have done has been for close friends and I have not charged. I am still learning and their reels are test subjects - nice they trust me with their reels! All have come out very good and operable! However, if this expands to other friends or friends of friends, or even strangers the time spent and supplies used has to be supported with some form of payment. I think your input on the detail you put into the reels has made me work a little OT on a few to get them better.

I currently will take on only what I am comfortable in doing. This site has been great for information and support. I have been at it for less than a month and serviced 12 reels - not a lot by many of you guy's standards but not a bad start. I wanted to be fair if I decide to charge for my time and materials and the ranges provided by you and others confirmed what I was considering to ask.

Thanks All.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Kitchen Pass said:


> Thanks! I am not looking to go into business full blown - just some extra work that I enjoy. Most of what I have been doing are Curados (variuos models) and Citicas - so far. I have been pretty thorough in the cleaning and improving with each reel. I have invested in a US Cleaner, tools, supplies, oils, greases, and various other items to support the new addiction.
> 
> Every reel I have done has been for close friends and I have not charged. I am still learning and their reels are test subjects - nice they trust me with their reels! All have come out very good and operable! However, if this expands to other friends or friends of friends, or even strangers the time spent and supplies used has to be supported with some form of payment. I think your input on the detail you put into the reels has made me work a little OT on a few to get them better.
> 
> ...


 When I first started I was charging $10 back in the day, that went to $15 then up to $25 once I felt that my time invested was worth it. Also, I kept in mind the amount knowledge and resources on hand to be able to deliver what you promise. Charge what you feel is fair. Thats always been my motto. I replace alot of small parts that I never charge the customer for. springs, washers, etc that dont cost me that much, but at the same time I let them know what has been done and what parts got replaced. I always let the customer see what came out of that reel so they have an idea what it must have looked like. Building value in what you do is the key for both sides. They got a fair shake and you were honest, and you get return customers and referrals... Good luck in your endevour my friend....Dip


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

John Chaney in Corpus Christi charges me $15. I usually drop off to him during lunch. He always says that if you are not in a hurry, pick it up tomorrow. .....cC


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

I found some fine grit buffing wheels in bulk on ebay I use to take scratches and scuffs out before polishing all brass and metal parts with semichrome. Actually I found the cloth and wool buffing wheels in bulk as well. I think they are something like 18-24 of them for around $12. Let me know if you are interested and I will give you the seller's name so you can look them up. These work fine for me and are ALOT cheaper then buying all the dremel parts.


----------



## Osoburnail (Oct 5, 2012)

The guy down in Alvin does great work and his prices are reasonable. I try to go in the spring or late fall when the doors are open. He smokes like a chimney and it smells like a pool hall in there


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Osoburnail said:


> The guy down in Alvin does great work and his prices are reasonable. I try to go in the spring or late fall when the doors are open. He smokes like a chimney and it smells like a pool hall in there


You should know about 'smokes like a chimney' PastorD.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Or should i say OsoCar-ruth?


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a few need cleaning.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bring them to me


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

ok


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

Where is PastorD/osoburnail/osoCar-ruth?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

working the drive thru


----------



## basspro99 (Oct 6, 2011)

i started cleaning my own reels about 7 months ago. I found it to be quite addicting and now i clean some of my friends reels thati fish with alot. I normally charge them $20 for a regualer cleaning job.


----------



## Osoburnail (Oct 5, 2012)

Sounds reasonable.


----------

